# Anti Mountain Biking Fanatic Mike Vandeman Arrested for Assault with a Deadly Weapon



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

June 2nd, 2010 by Gregg
Berkeley – CA
Michael Joseph Vandeman was arraigned in court today. He is scheduled to re-appear in court tomorrow with his legal counsel.

Vandeman was arrested by UC Berkeley police last Friday May 28th for assault with a deadly weapon. The full police report is here: 
http://police.berkeley.edu/crimealerts/2010/10-052810-37NC.htm He was reported and arrested for carrying a handsaw and cutting one of the two bikers across the chest. This is not the first time such an incidence has been reported.

Local news station KPIX Channel 5 is scheduled to run a news piece at 5 o’clock today. ( http://cbs5.com/ )

The arraignment was at 2pm today and his bail was reduced from $30,000 to $12,500. It is unknown at this time if he has posted bail. Pending contact with his lawyer, Vandeman is scheduled to reappear in court tomorrow to enter his plea.

Vandeman is a long time anti-mountain biking zealot who has been infamous in the SF-SJ Bay Area for decades. His campaign against mountain bikers dates back to the heyday of local cycling internet newsgroups.

UC Berkeley police urge cyclists to come forward with any information on similar assaults. University of California Police Department Criminal Investigation Bureau: (510) 642-0472 from 8AM-5PM, or (510) 642-6760 all other times.

Please help us spread awareness of these violent acts against cyclists of all categories. In an unrelated story, a Florida man stabbed two cyclists who were out on a holiday ride, this past weekend. More info on our sister site here: http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/b...after-holiday-ride-one-in-critical-condition/

(thanks to Berkeley Mike for relaying the afternoon’s happenings in court today. For more comments and opinions, read the Mtbr forum thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621739)


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

I saw this this morning. What a wacko.. Tried to go after people with a saw?! 

Man too many sociopath bike haters around recently.. What gives?!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> I saw this this morning. What a wacko.. Tried to go after people with a saw?!
> 
> Man too many sociopath bike haters around recently.. What gives?!



Standord conducted a study that shows that 9 out of 10 people are completely annoyed by hipsters. It sounds like he went after mtbers, so who knows?


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Standord conducted a study that shows that 9 out of 10 people are completely annoyed by hipsters. It sounds like he went after mtbers, so who knows?


Yes because some people on here ride XC. How's that for being a hipster?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I've bumped into him many times over the years when I was more active in mountain bike advocacy. Just about every MTB advocate knows him by name, and are very happy to hear of his troubles.

Here is some info on Michael Vandeman:
http://www.chapmancentral.co.uk/wiki/Mike_Vandeman

And I attached a photo of Mr. V from his recent arrest. He has made a lot of enemies, so has done what he can to stay anonymous (offline) - figured posting his photos would be a nice way to make a little dig at him.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

singlespeed.org said:


> And I attached a photo of Mr. V from his recent arrest. He has made a lot of enemies, so has done what he can to stay anonymous (offline) - figured posting his photos would be a nice way to make a little dig at him.


Attached is a better version of the pic


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Wow i was reading some of his posts online. The guy seems like a real winner. 

I hope they put this turd away for a while.


----------



## folsom_cyclist (Jun 24, 2004)

I think he's just plain nuts. It could have been any group that he ended up focusing on....


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

JacoStillLives said:


> Wow i was reading some of his posts online. The guy seems like a real winner.
> 
> I hope they put this turd away for a while.


Between his push to restrict bicycles to the roads, and the numerous people who say that bicycles should be kept off the roads, we're screwed.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

JacoStillLives said:


> Wow i was reading some of his posts online. The guy seems like a real winner.


I did as well. Jesus H. Christ - he might as well have escaped from a mental institution.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Undecided said:


> Between his push to restrict bicycles to the roads, and the numerous people who say that bicycles should be kept off the roads, we're screwed.


lol.. good point.


----------

